# What's a "fatty"?



## giggler (Dec 17, 2008)

The Fanatic wrote:

the fatty I did as well:

What's a "Fatty"?

Eric, Austin tx.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 17, 2008)

It's flattened out loose sausage with goodies put on it (tater tots, cheese, whatever you want), rolled up, wrapped with bacon and put on a BBQ/smoker to cook.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 17, 2008)

pacanis said:


> It's flattened out loose sausage with goodies put on it (tater tots, cheese, whatever you want), rolled up, wrapped with bacon and put on a BBQ/smoker to cook.


 

I just felt my arties clog..... I want one.

Im going to have to make it.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I saw some vids on youtube to get you started.


----------



## smoothseas (Dec 17, 2008)

pacanis said:


> It's flattened out loose sausage with goodies put on it (tater tots, cheese, whatever you want), rolled up, wrapped with bacon and put on a BBQ/smoker to cook.


 


GhettoRacingKid said:


> I just felt my arties clog..... I want one.
> 
> Im going to have to make it.


 

*num num num* now I want one, too.


----------



## TheFanatic (Dec 17, 2008)

I haven't out a fatty on my website yet.  I have the process documented a couple of different times.  I will give a brief synopsis here before I add that to the site.  

Pacanis is right on in his description.  The beauty of fatties is that there are a million ways to make them.  The one I made with the spiral sliced pork loin was a sweet fatty.  I took Jimmy Dean Maple Sausage and put it in a mixing bowl.  I added about half a honey crisp apple minced.  Some minced garlic and minced Vadalia onion.  A little black pepper and some brown sugar.  

Mix all that in and reshape it into a log similar to the shape it was when you bought the sausage package.  

I then put on a sweet rub that was comprised of sweet paprika, brown sugar, granulated garlic, chili powder and black pepper.  No salt at all.  The pork is salty enough.

Toss it on the grill and smoke for 3 hours at 225-250.  

I've also done stuffed fatties.  To do that take the sausage and spread it out flat on wax paper.  I used either Sage Sausage or just loose bulk sausage from the meat department.  For one I layed down a couple layers of proscuitto and then a few chunks of blue cheese.  Then I wrapped it up like a burrito.  That one was pretty rich as I used some really good blue cheese.  I would cut it with some cream cheese next time.  

The last one I made I did the sage sausage that I mixed in some garlic, onion, black pepper and oregano, and then laid it out fat and put in some white cheddar.  The trick here is you have to pat the hell out of the sausage like a hamburger patty.  If there are any cracks in the meat the cheese will leak out.  If you pat it really well that will not happen.  Oh, and you have to let a stuffed fatty rest for a while or as soon as you slice into it the cheese will ooze out.  

If you notice some cheese oozing out during the process put a piece of tin foil under the fattie.  

I've heard of people putting potatoes in them, but never tater tots.  That's friggin genius.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 17, 2008)

YouTube - smoked fatty


----------



## Constance (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's how Kim makes one...he mashes the sausage out flat in a ziplock, then cuts one side of the bag off, adds the filling, and uses the remaining side of the bag to roll it up. He then chills it so it will hold together while cooking. He doesn't wrap it in bacon, although that would certainly be good.

We love these!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 17, 2008)

This thread is making me very hungry.


----------



## TheFanatic (Dec 17, 2008)

Constance said:


> Here's how Kim makes one...he mashes the sausage out flat in a ziplock, then cuts one side of the bag off, adds the filling, and uses the remaining side of the bag to roll it up. He then chills it so it will hold together while cooking. He doesn't wrap it in bacon, although that would certainly be good.
> 
> We love these!



I've done some in bacon and some not.  It's not a necessity.  The sweet one I made I used maple bacon once.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 17, 2008)

Constance said:


> Here's how Kim makes one...he mashes the sausage out flat in a ziplock, then cuts one side of the bag off, adds the filling, and uses the remaining side of the bag to roll it up. He then chills it so it will hold together while cooking. He doesn't wrap it in bacon, although that would certainly be good.
> 
> We love these!


 

I like this idea Miss Connie!!!! Be sure to give Kim an "Atta Boy" !!!!


----------



## JoeV (Dec 17, 2008)

I love this site. Is there a cardiologist in the house? Obviously NOT!


----------



## TheFanatic (Dec 17, 2008)

I just did the writeup with pics of various fatties I have cooked on my site.  You can find it here

I think I have more pics of other fatties but I need to dig a bit to find them.  If I find them I will add them to the write up as well.


----------



## love2"Q" (Dec 17, 2008)

mmmmmm .. fatties ..

should add .. first one is hashbrowns and cheese ..
next one is ham pepperoni and cheese ..


----------



## black chef (Dec 17, 2008)

there's a much different meaning when it's spelled, "phatty."


----------



## pacanis (Dec 17, 2008)

Sweet, Q.
And when you think about it.... 
A fatty is just like a stromboli, but without all the carbs. So it _has to be_ good for you.


----------



## Bacardi (Dec 17, 2008)

Giggler, no drug deals allowed on this board!  lol.  Looks very tempting, never heard of one but like the ingredients


----------



## love2"Q" (Dec 17, 2008)

i made some this turkey day but made them a bit thinner ..
they go great on ritz ...


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yum yum yum yum yum!!!!!

Someone distract my cardiologist I'm going in!


----------



## smoke king (Dec 18, 2008)

black chef said:


> there's a much different meaning when it's spelled, "phatty."



Thats the first thing that occured to me too bc-!!

You learn something new everyday day at DC!! That's goin in my trick bag for sure-Yum!


----------



## TheFanatic (Dec 18, 2008)

love2"Q" said:


> i made some this turkey day but made them a bit thinner ..
> they go great on ritz ...




I've been thinking about this as well.  The only draw backs of fatties, to me, is when they are done they are sort of an awkward size.  They really are more of an appetizer than an entree to me.  The last time I made them was on Halloween (along with some ABT's) and I sliced them as seen in the pics on my site and then I cut them in half to make them more like finger food.  I think they would be better if done thinner and put on a cracker or crusty bread.  

That being said, thinner means harder to stuff.  But it means shorter cooking times.  Aaahhhhh the beauty of the Q.  There are a million and one ways to cook things.  Now there are a million and two.  Time to experiment some more!?!?!


----------



## love2"Q" (Dec 18, 2008)

to make them smaller .. yes .. less stuffing ..
i use the gallon bag trick then slice it in half before 
filling and rolling .. they do not cook much faster though ..


----------



## TheFanatic (Dec 19, 2008)

love2"Q" said:


> to make them smaller .. yes .. less stuffing ..
> i use the gallon bag trick then slice it in half before
> filling and rolling .. they do not cook much faster though ..



Gotta try the gallon bag trick.  Seems to ensure an even distribution of the sausage...


----------



## bertjo44 (Jan 23, 2009)

My favorite is the 'Pizza Fattie'. Pepperoni, cheese, crushed tomatos. Another idea is to make one with cheese and hashbrowns. Slice it like a meatloaf, wrap and freeze the pieces individually. Then you can heat them up and throw them on an english muffin for a quick breakfast.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 23, 2009)

hmm...and here I thought it was a big fat joint ....


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 23, 2009)

VeraBlue said:


> hmm...and here I thought it was a big fat joint ....



err um, I wasn't alone.  Darn ghetto I grew up in.


----------



## smoke king (Jan 23, 2009)

VeraBlue said:


> hmm...and here I thought it was a big fat joint ....


  Vera, you've confused Fatty with *Phatty*....


----------



## Wart (Jan 24, 2009)

VeraBlue said:


> hmm...and here I thought it was a big fat joint ....



Nope!  

My misspent youth

and middle age ....


----------



## sandchica (Mar 29, 2009)

This looks scrumptious. I was thinking to lighten it a bit like stuffing it with asparagus or mushrooms.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Mar 29, 2009)

I saw the question and was about to refer the op to a snoop dog music video. Or a slayer concert....lol


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 29, 2009)

The title of this thread is oddly disturbing.


----------

